# Tappan Zee to be blown up



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

https://www.lohud.com/story/life/fo...7/restaurants-tappan-zee-farewell/2501642002/


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

It’s due.

As I understand it the bridge was built with a weaker steel than otherwise might have been used for such a structure, due to the shortage of steel during the early 50’s, a result of the Korean War. It was intended to last 50 years and went near 62. 

The state got lucky getting the new bridge up and running.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Memories.

I'm not from the area, and have been "stuck" on the Tappan Zee in the past, but it had always been a "landmark" in my travels further east.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

The new bridge is much nicer looking than the old. More graceful looking, less like an erector set.

Has a bike lane on it as well, due to open this summer. Gonna be cool to ride that.


----------

